# Poorly puddy tat



## Peregrine Falcon (28 October 2014)

My little girl has a lampshade and under house arrest.  Hubby said that she had spent the night in last weds and didn't want brekky.  Same happened thurs night, had a good look at her and left eye was a bit weepy.  Whisked her off to the vets where an abscess was suspected.  Antibiotics and anti-inflammatories given.  Well, cats are very suspicious of extra things in their food, even the sardines in tomato sauce didn't work!!!  Anway we had booked to go away sun night, was a bit reluctant but as she was eating and had had her drugs we went.  Came back last night and took one look at her, rang vets who were brill and said they would stay open until i got there.  Eye has got ulcerated (probably due to a scratch/rubbing it).  Had to go back today for anaesthetic so they could investigate further.  Nothing found, no grass seed, etc.  Xrays taken and they have now taken aspirations and a biopsy of affected area.  Just have to wait for the results.  She was so loving when I went to collect her.  Snuggled right into me and was putting her head up for kisses.  She's a very special cat to me so I hope the results don't show anything nasty.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 October 2014)

Poor you and poor your cat. 

Fingers crossed for that they find something that they can fix.


----------



## Archangel (29 October 2014)

She sounds adorable, fingers crossed they get to the bottom of it quickly.


----------



## Princess Rosie (29 October 2014)

Oh poor you, I hate it when our two fluffy friends get poorly. Hope they manage to sort it swiftly for her. x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 October 2014)

I hope that she recovers.

*vibes*


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 November 2014)

Well after trashing my kitchen this morning I declared puddy tat well enough!  Had appointment at the vets for tomorrow but managed to get one for today instead.  The stitch (from the biopsy) was removed, phew, they normally leave them in for 10-14 days but vet said if it was his cat he'd be taking it out.  Good I said, because if he didn't then I would have!!!  She can now go out but I'm keeping her in for the night and she can go out tomorrow.  Very happy owner and very happy cat.  After spending just over £820 on drugs, x-rays, biopsy etc they couldn't find anything.  So basically it was an infection.  Next time I shall put cat in the river and get another one from the cats protection for £40!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 November 2014)

I'm glad she's better.


----------



## Archangel (5 November 2014)

£820 :eek3:
It is a very good job she is adorable eh? 
Glad she is better.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 November 2014)

Dear puddy tat. She must have felt poorly to turn her nose up at Sardines in tomato sauce. So glad she's better now, although your poor bank balance has taken a hefty hit. I'm sure she's worth it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 November 2014)

Thanks all. She is a lovely thing really.  Hoping that we can claim back some of the costs on insurance.  If not then never mind, have animals expect expense at some point.

Could have done without son's pony now being lame though! Damn creatures.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 November 2014)

Get better soon ((((((Vibes)))))) to your son's pony.


----------



## tashcat (7 December 2014)

Think puddy tat might be wanting her sardines now! 

Glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 December 2014)

Oh yes she is tashcat!  She never shuts up.   Awaiting insurance claim at the mo.........


----------

